# Birmingham Private Scans on a Saturday?



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, I wondered if anyone knows of a Central Birmingham (or near Halesowen) private scanning place that does scans on a Saturday please?

I'm trying to see if its possible to meet my parents there for a 20 week scan next Sat, 31st, rather than have them travel down to London (as we will be visiting a relative who has had a serious accident and I don't want my parents to have to also struggle down here later on for the scan).

Thanks in advance for any info. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
I don't know about Central Birmingham I'm afraid, but MUMS in Solihull http://www.mums.me.uk/ is very accessible from Birmingham if you have a car - it's just along the A45 then one junction down the M42. It's very near the motorway exit

They're very good - though you'd have to give them a ring about Saturday appointments (I've only been during the week, so don't know whether they are open at the weekend)

Best wishes
OneStep

/links


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I used Mums on a couple of occasions too but can't recall whether they do saturdays as always had midweek appointments but defintely worth giving them a call - it is right by Solihull town centre so you could get some shopping in too!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Felix

Just did a quick search and found Babybond in central Birmingham and they do scans on Saturday.

Contact details - Babybond Birmingham 
Halifax House 
14-15 Frederick Road 
Edgbaston 
Birmingham 
B15 1JD 
Tel: 01746 764111 
www.babybond.com

Hope this is helpful !

Some1

xx

/links


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks ever so much!  I tried MUMS but they were booked up til Dec on a Saturday then I tried Babybond and managed to get an appointment in Bridgnorth. 

It seems that they alternate appointments between the one you mention Some1 and Stafford and Bridgnorth. Very relieved as can now still find out the gender with my parents and hopefully it will be a bright spot in what otherwise won't be such a bright weekend, though hopefully my uncle will be doing ok.

I also posted on Warwickshire and Worcestershire thanks CEM,
Thanks again ladies! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Felix

Good luck at scan, but don't build your hopes up that you will find out the gender as my Pup had his legs strategically crossed  , so I didn't find out until I had to have an extra scan later on.  Will be nice to have your parents there, my Mum was always with me, not sure how my Dad would have been.  Especially the way he is now with pups, think the scanner would have had to throw him out as he would have been bouncing off the walls with excitement  

Take care
Chowy and pup


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for well wishes. I'm having a little girl!! The scan was a gorgeous experience with my mum, cousin and cousin's wife, so we went in all female and came out all female too. It was gorgeous and v emotional. My Dad was very interested to hear the results but not bothered to see the scan. Got some lovely pics but she had her legs in front of her face for most of it so didn't get much of a look at her face. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Felix - now the hard part - picking the name


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Already said it hun but massive congrats, I was convinced you were gonna have a boy, but so happy for you that your having your longed for daughter  

Sarah xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

That's great news Felix!!! Big, big congrats  


Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, Felix, how lovely to have a pink one!  So pleased you and your family had such a fantastic and special experience.  

        
        


A-Mx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

So pleased you had a great experience at the scan - said it this morning but just think of all that pink 
Also glad your uncle is getting transferred - will get the best care there,

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ahh Felix so thrilled for you a lickle pink one!!

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow Felix - am absolutely delighted for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Fantastic news hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Felix... I know i said it earlier but soo delighted scan went well for you.  She'll be gorgeous, I have no doubt ... Judging by earlier scan, she'll be chilled out too    .  I think I swung it for you getting a girl as everytime I guess the sex of a baby, its the opposite of what I say!!   


Maya


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

how lovely....very exciting.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Felix - what wonderful news!!!  So excited for you honey x x x A little mini felix - lovely x x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Wow Felix - congratulations!!  So pleased scan went well!

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Lovely news Felix! 

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Just heading home now. Its still not sinking in yet but certainly feels a lot more real now I know I've got a daughter coming! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

What exciting news Felix - and so nice that you could have your family there to receive it with you.  Enjoy shopping, name picking and the rest of your pregnancy.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Felix, great to hear that your scan went well and that you are expecting a little princess   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations Felix.  A little girl   How wonderful and very exciting.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Felix great news congratulations!

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Felix   xxxxxx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Felix well done honey.      

Another girlfriend for the boys to fight over.

Chowy and pups


----------

